# What to teach to a 8 week old



## gshock (Sep 8, 2011)

Hello,

I recently got a 8 week old puppy last Saturday. I was wondering what type of training I should be teaching the new pup? I know the obvious ones are potty training and learning not to bite, he does that quite often. Which I'm trying to correct which is difficult because he is teething and his energy.


thanks


----------



## mthurston0001 (Jul 12, 2009)

What I tell people is it's not about formal training so much, but about shaping and developing the behaviors you want in the future. Set your pup up to succeed! Control it's environment and don't give it the chance to perform unacceptable behaviors, rather encourage and reward everything else!


----------



## Hagakure (Jul 26, 2011)

Teach him to make eye contact when you call his name.

Crate and potty training.

Teach recall, sit, down and stay.

Mine knew sit, down, shake hands(both left and right with different commands), fetch and roll over by 10 weeks.

Now that he is 11 weeks, I'm starting to get him to do these outside where there are distractions. It's the stay and recall I'm having trouble with.

I'm just trying to eliminate mouthing when he is playing with me. He doesn't bite skin but he mouths. My watch on the other hand is an entirely different story. He thinks that it is okay to bite even though I try to tell him no.

I don't really think I'm good with dogs, I just think that I have a very special puppy.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Just what they said! Smile at him, let him know you love him and will protect him, play and get him to follow you while you're saying his name, feed him a little of his meal by hand telling him how good he is, stuff like that. Enjoy these next few weeks while you can because they grow so fast. I'd get into a puppy class next month


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Stosh said:


> Just what they said! Smile at him, let him know you love him and will protect him, play and get him to follow you while you're saying his name, feed him a little of his meal by hand telling him how good he is, stuff like that. Enjoy these next few weeks while you can because they grow so fast. I'd get into a puppy class next month


I'm along those lines with a new puppy. More about the getting used to a new home/people, crate training, learning to play using a toy....any 'real' training is a bit incidental and taught more as a 'trick' then anything else.

You see these sites?

Puppy's 1st Week

Schutzhund-Training.com - Puppy Tips

Von Falconer K-9 Training - Articles / Puppiest 1st Night to 1st Year

thepuppyprimer1


----------



## gshock (Sep 8, 2011)

Ok, thanks guys! I will post of a pic of him soon too. But with him teething and wanting to play hes a handful right now lol. Loves to nip, and bite everything!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Be patient and kind and consistent. Try everything and wait out the landshark phase, give lots of things to chew and redirect his attention. Pop him in a crate when things get too excited. Take lots of pictures, buy some band aids. What's his name??


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

another super puppy.



Hagakure said:


> Teach him to make eye contact when you call his name.
> 
> Crate and potty training.
> 
> ...


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

my pup came home when he was 9 weeks old.
i didn't do much training. we started crate training (sometimes
we would be in the house sometimes we would leave the house),
house broken (11days and 10 accidents), taught him his name,
got him use to his collar and leash, car rides, in puppy class
at 10 weeks old, had play groups at our house and other people homes,
dremel training (played with his nails with the dremel. not
really trimming. a quick touch on 1 or 2 nails), tried to curb the nipping.
i could be forgetting somethings. when my pup was 4 months old the formal training started.


----------



## GSD84 (Apr 27, 2011)

We brought Isis home on Saturday. I "think" we've taught her, her name, as she looks our way every now and then when we call her. She knows sit now without a treat, and is really good at Leave it. I am loving the leave it command now since she likes to nip on things she shouldn't be. When she does nip on shoes (mainly) or our kids toys we say NO and Leave it and she stops what she is doing. We are also using her toys and sticking them in her mouth when she nips at us to redirect it. We are still working on crate training, which I think so far has been the hardest. Hearing her cry at night is the hardest but I know I have to stay firm and stick to my guns. Only taking her out when she is settled down and quiet. It has gotten a lot better since day 1 though. We had the breeder pick the tamest pup for us though since I am new to owning a dog in general and doing most of the training. Isis will also go up any steps, but coming down she will do a max of 3. So we are picking her up as I think she is still too young for them. What our breeder really emphasized was socializing her. Not sure where your located but here in Ontario Rona is a great place to take them. They get to meet new ppl and be in a different enviorment. Although I don't think Home Depot allows animals in.


----------



## gshock (Sep 8, 2011)

Stosh said:


> Be patient and kind and consistent. Try everything and wait out the landshark phase, give lots of things to chew and redirect his attention. Pop him in a crate when things get too excited. Take lots of pictures, buy some band aids. What's his name??


Haha landshark for sure. My arm is all sorts of messed up along with my feet  Sometimes he understands not to bite, other times hes too hyper to care.


----------

